# Necropolis Manor 2008 - The King in Yellow



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey all, I know it's the 11th hour and all (what with 48 or so days till the big day). The designs for the Unseelie theme got way out of hand and I had taken on way more than one man can reasonably do in a single season. So I spent a few days in thought on the matter, went through numerous sketches and ideas, and finally settled on a reasonable theme for what I have and what I'm working on.

For those into the works of H.P.Lovecraft the reference should be clear. This year's theme will be based around Lovecraft's influence and additions to the tale of The King in Yellow.





is a story (written by Robert W. Chambers) about a play (of the same name) that when performed or watched would drive one insane (the short film "Cigarette Burns" featured in Showtime's Master's of Horror series was loosely inspired by it). Lovecraft later expanded on the story and added it to his mythos. In Lovecraft's universe, 



, the other will have information about my website - Necropolis Manor.

[*]The yard will still be done up as a graveyard and house will be dressed up like a boarded up old house near a swamp.

[*]A tentacle will come out from under the house near the front steps, wrapped around the waist portion of the Kicking Legs prop (the one sold at Spirit) to look as if it's being pulled underneath.

[*]And for my costume - duh, I'll be the King in Yellow.
[/LIST]

As always, looking for additional thoughts and ideas... So far the only downside is I'm wondering if the whole "King in Yellow" costume will possibly go over most folks head.

Thanks,
TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Another thing I'll be doing is fliers. Not an ad per se, but actually a part of the theme. The fliers will be printed on yellow stock - the only thing on the page is a huge version of 



 and in small print (you have to go right up to it to read it) would be the URL to Necropolis Manor. I would then post the flier on telephone poles around the town about a week before Halloween.

This all plays in with the myth of The Yellow Sign and the King in Yellow. And when the denizens of the yard ask "have you seen the yellow sign" it has a little more meaning and could register subconciously in ToT's and adult minds.

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you little mind controller you


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, got the basics out over the week and been fiddling with the lighting. I need to front light the columns so I can get a shadow over the PIR on the gargoyles (yes I only put one out - he went back in till the big night). I tried with yellow, blue, and red. I'm leaning towards the yellow followed by the blue. I'm open to suggestions, here's the pics:




























And here's a couple shots of the Gargoyle lit with Yellow and then the Blue (sorry, didn't get one with him and the red).


----------

